# Flat rock Lizard



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

These guys look really nice, Common Flat Rock Lizard - Platysaurus intermedius

Does anyone have a care sheet on them, It says tehy only get 13cm.
Whats the requirements for these, would a 30 x 30 x 30cm exo be good? or do these guys need more space?

Care sheet plz!:2thumb:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

No one?


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

Had to paste and copy, don't know how to do links :whistling2:








*Flat Rock Lizard General Info: Length up to 10". These active little lizards make great pets for children due to their manageable size and interesting scale pattern. *
*Temperature/Humidity: Ideal daytime temperature for flat rock lizards should range between 70 and 85 degrees. Additionally, a basking lamp should be used on one end of the enclosure to maintain a local temperature of 95-105 degrees. Nighttime temperature should remain between 65 and 75 degrees. The humidity for these lizards should be kept at or near 35 percent. Lighting: All diurnal lizards (mainly active during the day) require ultraviolet lighting to maintain good health. Ultraviolet lighting is recommended for 12 hours per day. The use of a timer will assist in maintaining an accurate schedule of light periods. *
*Feeding/Watering: Flat rock lizards do well on a diet consisting of a variety of vitamin/calcium dusted insects such as crickets, mealworms and waxworms. Misting the enclosure regularly should allow for enough water intake. Adult lizards should be fed 3-4 times per week; some juveniles can be fed twice daily during their growing period. *
*Habitat/Housing: Successful permanent maintenance requires a 15-30 gallon terrarium. A screen lid is essential for proper air exchange. The enclosure must include a high basking area, hiding space (preferably made of rocks), and a "cool" area to allow for thermoregulation. Unless breeding is desired, these lizards are best kept singularly. Substrate *
*(Bedding): Bed-A-Beast is an ideal substrate for flat rock lizard terrariums*


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

oh ok cool, to do a link, you just highlight, rightclick, copy the adress bar, E.G www.google.com/images/lol

copy that then paste it into a message


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

:lol2: thanks. Hope it helped.


----------

